# Purina puppy chow?



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I prefer Proplan Chicken and Rice formulas for my Goldens

Every person will recommended a different brand.

My 1 uncle has always feed his dogs Ol'Roy and they have lived 15 to 19 years. I wounle not feed it but it works for his dogs.

Feed whatever works for both you and your dog. If you are going to change make the transition slow. I took Buddy off of Dog Chow quickly but he was tolerating the Proplan well.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I also give Purina Pro Plan, puppy formula. I mix it up between the lamb and the chicken. Tucker is very happy with it--no allergies, coat is gorgeous. I've been very happy. If you decide to feed PPP, be sure to go to their Facebook page and "like" it. They give coupons...!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

With the Purina I have raised several pups with Puppy Chow but I now would go with Pro Plan. My pup was fed Blue Buffalo puppy but is now on Taste of The Wild Buffalo and Venison. Take this with a grain of salt because he is a very active and he needs the extra protein and fat content. If cost is a factor you have to decide which is better for you and your pup.


----------



## Holliday21 (Feb 13, 2012)

Radarsdad said:


> With the Purina I have raised several pups with Puppy Chow but I now would go with Pro Plan. My pup was fed Blue Buffalo puppy but is now on Taste of The Wild Buffalo and Venison. Take this with a grain of salt because he is a very active and he needs the extra protein and fat content. If cost is a factor you have to decide which is better for you and your pup.




Is the ppp a soft canned food or hard? My puppy had the beniful food when we first got him and was very sick throwing up and diharrea all night we switched him to the purina puppy chow and he is taking to it great his feces is starting to harden back up and he is being more active. Hunter is my first golden retriever and I'm enjoying every second of him he is so smart.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Holliday21 said:


> Is the ppp a soft canned food or hard? My puppy had the beniful food when we first got him and was very sick throwing up and diharrea all night we switched him to the purina puppy chow and he is taking to it great his feces is starting to harden back up and he is being more active. Hunter is my first golden retriever and I'm enjoying every second of him he is so smart.


They do sell canned but I would feed the kibble and maybe mixed a few tablespoons of wet as a treat into the kibble.


----------



## abowman (Jan 5, 2012)

Finnegan is on proplan chicken and doing well. He too has no allergies and his coat is wonderful!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dex gets Purina Pro Plan Chicken and Rice puppy food and he loves it


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is a review and break-down of Purina Pro Plan:

Purina Pro Plan Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating

It contains wheat, corn, AND soy (three highly allergenic grains for dogs that can cause itchiness, gastrointestinal irritation, bloat, and yeast imbalance resulting in ear infections, strong doggy odor, and oily skin), poultry by-product meal (indigestible parts of poultry from unnamed sources--can include feathers, beaks, claws, etc.), animal digest (a mix of disgusting, fatty leftovers from the cooking process that is sprayed on to kibble to improve its flavor).

Check out Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings and Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble as well as the book "Food Pets Die For" by Ann Martin.

Also check out these videos:










For comparison, here is what I feed my dog:
Orijen Puppy Food | Review and Rating

And here's an article about the risks of feeding a dog food that contains grains:
Dog Food Grains Linked to Allergies and Other Diseases

Be sure to research the company that makes Purina (Nestlé). Dog food can legally contain euthanized cats/dogs (including the chemical used to euthanize them, phenobarbital, which doesn't braek down with heat processing), diseased livestock unfit for human consumption, moldy grains, indigestible parts of animals (hooves, feathers, etc.), and roadkill. Make sure you know about the company's processing standards.

I work as a nutrition adviser for a natural/organic pet food store. This is my second job in the dog food industry. Hope this helps!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

^^^ The Pro Plan Selects and the Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach doesn't have corn wheat or soy.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2012)

The first two ingredients of Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach are "Salmon, Brewers rice." 

'Salmon' refers to the muscle meat from salmon fish, including water. Since ingredients are listed by weight, it's likely that when the salmon is dried into 'salmon meal' (the weight from water is removed), it will fall lower than rice on the list. That means that rice is probably the #1 ingredient by weight in that food.

Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach Dog Food - Review & Analysis


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Holliday21 said:


> Is the ppp a soft canned food or hard? My puppy had the beniful food when we first got him and was very sick throwing up and diharrea all night we switched him to the purina puppy chow and he is taking to it great his feces is starting to harden back up and he is being more active. Hunter is my first golden retriever and I'm enjoying every second of him he is so smart.



You can get Pro Plan in soft (canned). But I would wean him into PP puppy. Start out with a small bag mixed with Puppy Chow. The ingredients are better. Not the best,just better. I feed the dry and may soften with a little warm water but not often. My current pup as I stated was on BB puppy but his requirements have changed we went to the current TOW Buffalo and Venison.


----------



## Holliday21 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. Now for the training with the treat rewards what kind of treats are good to use because I know if hunter eats to manny big treats he will get sick. What treats have you used for positive training?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Holliday21 said:


> Thanks for all the info. Now for the training with the treat rewards what kind of treats are good to use because I know if hunter eats to manny big treats he will get sick. What treats have you used for positive training?


I like to use freeze dried chicken or livers. They are smelly and can be broken into little pieces easily.


----------



## Holliday21 (Feb 13, 2012)

Like raw chicken from the grocery store or is it actually dog food?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Holliday21 said:


> Like raw chicken from the grocery store or is it actually dog food?


Nope it is actual dog food.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Holliday21 said:


> Thanks for all the info. Now for the training with the treat rewards what kind of treats are good to use because I know if hunter eats to manny big treats he will get sick. What treats have you used for positive training?


I try to use Tucker's kibble for the most part--take it out of his allotment for the day (which I measure out first thing in the morning). Some people use Cheerios. For high-value treats, I find any kind of liver treat works best. Some people on here bake their own. I most often use a commercial one such as Bil-Jack. I use the small-breed version--they are tiny and I don't have to break them into pieces. It's interesting to see dogs react to different treats. The ones our trainer uses must be like heroin or something becasue the dogs all pay such good attention to her! and follow her around...


----------



## darbysdad (Dec 23, 2011)

My brother is a BIG WIG for Nestle and I got in a conversation with him one day about the rendering plants and ingredients. He almost took my head off when I told him about the research. He said he has been out to the Purina plant numerous times and it was all wholesome ingredients. I didn't want to get in an argument so I said ok. I have heard the same about science diet and Eukanuba too. I don't know who to believe.....Darby's been on Blue


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't believe that people actually look before they post. The OP is in Germany, so suggesting products that aren't available there is pointless. 

Holliday21, I believe you can get PPP in Germany, so I would try that as others have suggested. If you can't find that, Puppy Chow can get you by, but as the pup grows you'll be feeding a ton of it. 

You might want to investigate Eukanuba's puppy formulas as well. They are available on your side of the big pond.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Holliday21 said:


> Thanks for all the info. Now for the training with the treat rewards what kind of treats are good to use because I know if hunter eats to manny big treats he will get sick. What treats have you used for positive training?


For training we always chopped up tiny pieces of turkey hot dogs and cheese.....


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> I don't believe that people actually look before they post. The OP is in Germany, so suggesting products that aren't available there is pointless.
> 
> Holliday21, I believe you can get PPP in Germany, so I would try that as others have suggested. If you can't find that, Puppy Chow can get you by, but as the pup grows you'll be feeding a ton of it.
> 
> You might want to investigate Eukanuba's puppy formulas as well. They are available on your side of the big pond.


I'm busted!!!


----------



## Holliday21 (Feb 13, 2012)

We are very limited here in Germany but we have no problem ordering off the Internet. Me and my wife are both serving in the army and we are used to ordering things from the internet


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Holliday21 said:


> We are very limited here in Germany but we have no problem ordering off the Internet. Me and my wife are both serving in the army and we are used to ordering things from the internet


What is the best brand the Commissary carries? Can you get Iams or Eukanuba? Those would be my choice of the grocery-store brands. What are some of the ones carried on Post?

Would the shipping cost on dog food because of weight be cost prohibitive? We lived in Germany with our dog but that was back in the day before high-quality dog food was popular and the internet. What brands are available on the economy?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2012)

Holliday21 said:


> Thanks for all the info. Now for the training with the treat rewards what kind of treats are good to use because I know if hunter eats to manny big treats he will get sick. What treats have you used for positive training?


I use







RealMeat and







PureBites mostly.  They can be easily broken into smaller pieces, but they're a good size for training a large dog already. You can get them on Amazon. Not sure what shipping internationally would be like.

Weruva dog food is made in Thailand, I know that much. Still really far from Germany.. so I'm not sure if that helps at all.  But if we get it in the US, maybe they have it in Germany too.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2012)

Swampcollie said:


> I don't believe that people actually look before they post. The OP is in Germany, so suggesting products that aren't available there is pointless.


There's always the option to feed raw or cook for your dog. Often times this can be just as expensive as buying kibble, sometimes less so if you can find good deals. I'm not sure what that whole situation would be like in Germany, but it's something to consider maybe! And human food is available everywhere people are, of course.


----------

